# Favorite movie martial arts lines



## Joab (Mar 18, 2010)

One of my favorite of all time is in "Billy Jack". Billy is facing the redneck Posner who has about twenty guys ready to beat the crap out of Billy. Posner says to Billy, "do you really think your green beret karate tricks can win against all these guys?" Billy looks around, kind of nodding his head and says, "Do you know what I'm going to do just for the hell of it" Posner replies, "What's that?" and Billy Jack responds (And this is my favorite line) "I'm going to take this foot and whop you on that side of your face, and you know what? There's not a damn thing you can do about it" Posner replies "Really" and Billy says "really" and proceeds to deck Posner with an outside crescent kick to the face, shown from above, really cinematically well done.

Another is Bruce Lee's line in "Enter the Dragon", "Boards don't hit back" and Arnold Schwarzenegger's line in "Twins", "I have no respect for those who have no respect for logic!"

And of course Jim Kelly's "Your something out of a comicbook!" in Enter the Dragon.

What are some of your favorite lines in martial arts movies or movies with martial arts in them?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 18, 2010)

How about Sho Kosugi in Revenge of the Ninja and Ninja 3 (4?) the Domination: "Only a ninja can kill a ninja."

Chuck Norris is a wealth of one liners.  "When you least expect it, expect it," and "one day you'll wake up.... and it'll be time to die."

Showdown in Little Tokyo:
Brandon Lee: Are you gonna kill him?
Dolph Lundgren: Not today.  Maybe later.  

Later in the movie:
Dolph Lundgren: She was scared.
Brandon Lee: I saw you strip down for that hot tub.  You've got the biggest **** I've ever seen on a man.  I'd be scared too.

Not really a martial arts movie, but Commando was a one liner lover's dream. 
Bill Duke: Are you scared mother ******?  Well you should be.  Cause this green beret's gonna kick your big a$$.
Arnold Schwarzenegger: I eat green berets for breakfast and right now I'm (Arnold punches Duke and sends him flying) very hungry.
Rae Dawn Chong: These guys eat too much read meat!!!

Daniel


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 18, 2010)

When Yip Man was playing with the northerner who challenged him, Yip Man's son came out on the tricycle and told his dad that his mom said if he didn't start fighting all the stuff in the house would break. ...Yip Man then proceeded to actually fight instead of toy with the guy.

When Yip Man had a closed doors test with the new kung fu teacher, he looked to his annoyed wife and said it would be "&#24456;&#24555;" "really quick"


----------



## Drac (Mar 18, 2010)

One of my favorites is from Steven Segals first movie..He tells the bad guy " If I find out you lied to me I'm gonna come back and kill you in your own kitchen"...


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 18, 2010)

"No; jiu jitsu sucks."


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 18, 2010)

Drop 'em like a toilet seat Tommy!
-Best of the Best


----------



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 18, 2010)

my stlye is the best ' so therefore i challenge you - wutang clan ( music )


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bolo Yeung in Bloodsport : Points at Van Damme 

Very good but brick not hit back...... then later

You are next !!!! 


Van Damme in Cyborg  " FENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRR"  when he kicks the mast and it breaks and he falls to the groud


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2010)

If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you - Chuck Norris, Code of Silence


----------



## ATC (Mar 18, 2010)

_Bull-Shi-t Mr. *Hand* Man!!!_ - Jim Kelly, Enter the Dragon

Why you no in uniform? (Silence - Just a cold stare) The best no liner by Bruce Lee in Enter the Dragon.

Not a MA movie but Sean Connery in the Untouchables - _They bring a knife to the fight, you bring a gun, that's the Chicago way._


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 18, 2010)

"Chinese are not sick men of Asia" - Chen Zhen (Jordan Chan) from Huo Yuan Jia 2007 TV series.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 18, 2010)

Not martial arts, exactly but:

Stand By Me

Ace: What are you gonna do?  Shoot us all?
Gordie: No, Ace.  Just you.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 18, 2010)

"Who's the master?"
"Sho Nuff!"


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 18, 2010)

How about Sho Kosugi in Revenge of the Ninja and Ninja 3 (4?) the  Domination: "Only a ninja can kill a ninja."

I was in uniform at the local mall walking to where our school was going to be doing a demo. This guy struck up a conversation with me & quoted that line as if I was a ninja & he was quoting it for truth. I just laughed & agreed & walked away. 

Sho Kosugi is very underrated in the bad MA flick category. Few are as awesome as he is!:mst:


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 18, 2010)

"Wax on, wax off"

"Gopher chucks"


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 18, 2010)

Chuck Norris: "If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you."

I believe it's from _Code of Silence_; although, I know he used it later in _Walker, Texas Ranger_ as well.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Jon: Are you the drunken boxer?

Wong Fei Hung:  I dunno about boxing; but, I'm pretty drunk!

_Ken Lo and Jackie Chan:  Legend of the Drunken Master_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

Also:

Master Doe: Let me know...if you see...a Radio Shack

_Kung Pow: Enter The Fist_


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2010)

Po:
There is no charge for awesomeness... or attractiveness. 

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Taekwonjojo92 (May 11, 2013)

In my honest opinion this martial arts movie has some of the best quotes and one liners in the category...

Showdown in little Tokyo: Brandon Lee/Dolph Lundren:

Lee- "in between cooking cycles your supposed to baste us" "you have the right to an attorney, you have the right to be dead" "Kenner, just in case we get killed i wanted to tell you... You have biggest di** I've ever seen on a man"

Lundren: "come on guys don't do this. If I don't get breakfast I get real grumpy. I don't think you'll like me when I'm grumpy" "you have a bad habit of taping things. You also have a problem getting it up" 

Lee and lundren: 
1. Lee "you know all that upper body strength really slows you down" lundren "I'm not slow" lee "you didn't hit me" lundren "well if I did you wouldn't be here" lee "I'm not arguing..... But you didn't"
2. Lee "are you gonna kill him?" Lundren "not now, maybe later."
3. Lundren "sushi on the raw" lee " you know that thing I said about the fish? I could change my mind" 
4. Lee "lets go find that @$$****" lundren " bad news, the @$$**** found us first" 

I'll add my favorite Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa line too. Slash! After he cuts off a gang members arm "now you have one hand left to wipe your @$$ with! You wanna keep it?!"


----------



## crushing (May 12, 2013)

"That really was a Hattori Hanzo sword." -O-Ren Ishii from Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## Cirdan (May 12, 2013)

My turn! (V for Vendetta)


----------



## Mauthos (May 13, 2013)

'First you break my record. Now I break you, like I break your friend.'  Bolo Yeung - Bloodsport


----------



## Big Don (May 13, 2013)

Sho'nuff: Am I the meanest? 

 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff! 
 Sho'nuff: Am I the prettiest? 
 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff! 
 Sho'nuff: Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town? 
 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff! 
 Sho'nuff: Well who am I? 
 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff! 
 Sho'nuff: Who am I? 
 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff! 

 Sho'nuff: I can't hear you... 
 Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff!


----------



## Instructor (May 13, 2013)

The Hunted,  

Samurai:  what are you doing (with my new sword)?

Christopher Lambert:  Just messing around, killing time.

Samurai:  Time does not die, just people.


----------



## Mauthos (May 14, 2013)

From Black Dynamite:

Who the hell&#8217;s interrupting my Kung Fu?!

It may be bigger than you and it may be bigger than me, but it&#8217;s not bigger than you AND me; can you dig it?

I shoulda known you'd be behind this, Fiendish Dr. Wu. Your knowledge of  scientific biological transmogrifications is only outmatched by your  zest for Kung Fu treachery!

and finally:

First Lady, I'm sorry I pimp-slapped you into that china cabinet. I used  excessive force. Oftentimes, I cross the line, but I try to do so in  the name of what's right. Most of the time, the ends justifies the  means. But in this case, I feel like I betrayed my own code of ethics.  And for that, sugar, I apologize


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 14, 2013)

"If you want to fight, fight *me!*" ~ Bruce Lee (_The Big Boss_, 1971)


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2013)

[the Professor's dying words] Look at this. Look at what they make you give. ~ The Bourne Identity


----------



## Trapper (Jul 25, 2013)

My current favorite is in the movie Geisha Assasin.  In the begining she is fighting two Samurai and one says to her "You are pretty good" and she replies "You dropped something" as she picks up his hand off the ground and throws it to him.  I really don't like the movie but god I love that scene.


----------



## fighterxaos (Jul 26, 2013)

One of my favorites was from _i'm Gonna Git You Sucka _from Kung Fu Joe. 

"Just you 57 cops against Kung Fu Joe? Master of kung fu! Karate! Ju jutsu! And a whole bunch of s**t you ain't never heard of!"


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 1, 2013)

To followup on Taekwonjojo92's Showdown in Little Tokyo great one-liners:

Earlier in the movie, Dolph is moving around ninja-stealth-quiet-like

Later in the film, he and Tia Carrera shag, afterwards, she says to him:

"That time I heard you coming."


----------

